# Bob Sikes Bridge Fishing Help



## spicer (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello Everyone,
I recently moved to Gulf Breeze proper from Tiger Point and have been fishing Bob Sikes Bridge quite a bit lately. I have followed the recommendations of various knowledgeable forum members and talk to fishermen out there and they have been very helpful. I have not been saltwater fishing long. 

What I want to do is catch some larger fish from the bridge, what is in season right now. My goal in posting is to request a few suggestions for rigs, baits, and lures that might be productive out there. I have been using shrimp on a dropper and carolina rig and have been catching fish, nothing more than 12-14 inches. FWIW, I have been reading about bucktails and what not but rarely does anyone provide enough detail in the lure description that I could go to the tackle shop and buy one similar.

So, I would like to request a few simple lures/rigs/bait that I might use to get larger coastal species on a hook? Thanks


----------

